# “Manoa”



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

I’m down for a few months due to shoulder surgery & am working on a new project. Went out & got a big screen tv & will be mounting on the wall which frees up a tv stand. Because stand is on rollers, not suitable for another planted tank so, vivarium time!

Went out & got a 24x18x18 ExoTerra “Medium Wide” & so it begins. 

Covered the bottom w/ 10L of “Grow!t” clay pebbles & placed a 18x24 ExoTerra draining mesh over the top. Will be using a coconut fiber/orchid bark mix as filler & used ADA aquasoil as topping. The substrate & soil plantings will then be covered w/ monkeypod leaves. The background was fitted w/ ZooMed 18x24 cork tile. The small side edge gaps will be filled using sphagnum moss.
A Spectral Designs 22x12 flat panel LED is be used for lighting.








A ExoTerra Monsoon Multi will be used to irrigate the tank & a muffin fan/diy plenum will provide air circulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Almost there!

Constructed & installed air plenum/muffin fan that produces steady air flow along the top of the cork tile background. Installed & tested the ExoTerra Monsoon Multi mister.

The substrate is made of ZooMed Eco Earth coconut fiber/New Zealand orchid bark/activated carbon pellets. The hard scrape consists of cork rounds & flat, along w/ small driftwood pieces from a LFS.

Plan is to obtain pleurothallid orchids & small Neoregelia bromeliads from local breeders here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

@Bestmaster,

Your location is Hawai'i is pretty ideal for a few of the items I really like in my vivs - especially is you want to grow orchids, too.

In my experience, "carpet" moss tends to be a bad neighbor for orchids - it will grow into and over smaller orchids and generally become a nuisance especially for Pleuros which like it moist... but, without moss, who wants to have nothing but bare wood between orchids?

In my case, I have found an _ideal_ companion in Gonocormus minutus ferns. You can find this stuff growing thickly on tree trunks (especially near streams) on the wet side of all the islands - it is quite common.

For me, it grows slowly but thickly and gives the same "green carpet" effect of moss but without the takeover problem. I really can't recommend it enough. I would happily wave a wand and replace all the mosses in my viv with Gonocormus if I could.

I addition to Gonocormus, the mini-liverwort that tends to dominate moist, deeply shaded areas on the islands is another great carpet moss alternative. It is not as well-behaved as Gonocormus, but it is still preferable to carpet moss IMHO. I envy your access to an infinite supply of both! It almost makes up for the other ag controls that make getting new plants a challenge in Hawai'i.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Added most of the Neoregelia & Pleurothallids. Awaiting a few more mini orchids before laying down the monkeypod leaf litter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

kimcmich said:


> @Bestmaster,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aloha kimcmich,
In my other vivarium “BromCity”, liverwort & various fern sp. pop up on the cork & in the sphagnum. The green carpet look is not what I’m looking to achieve for my vivariums. 
In Manoa Valley here on Oahu, the areas where I’ve observed auratus have been around tree trunk bases with a lot of leaf litter & overhanging vegetation associated with small shallow pools of standing water. So, that’s the look I’m shooting for. 
With having a well known bromeliad breeder on island & a pleurothallid nursery on Maui, the State Ag restrictions are negligible. Thanks for the input, good luck w/ your tanks & PDFs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Initial scape complete.








Added these pleurothallid orchids
























Also, took cuttings from sertularoides & placed them on sphagnum pads throughout the tank. Laid down monkeypod leaf litter & ready for substrate bioculture. 
Big thank you to Olomana Tropicals for the beautiful bromeliads & Tropical Orchid Farm for the exceptional orchids used in both of my vivariums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful tank, and amazing collection of orchids your have. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Planning to add 2 more nozzles along the back wall for more complete spray coverage. Awaiting a couple of Y connectors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

have they fixed those monsoons? They were almost always horrible and failed at some point often emptying themselves into the tank.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

My first misting system was a Monsoon and it worked well for ~6 months. The problem seems to be that water from the reservoir makes it into the electronics housing via humidity. This seems to first have the effect of making the durations longer than you set but eventually the duration timer stops working altogether and the unit runs until the reservoir is empty.

Since the unit automatically starts misting when it gets power, I just stopped using the built-in timing controls and got an outlet timer that would do >1min increments. The appliance timer worked perfectly until I got rid of that whole system 2 tears later.

Swapping the 2G reservoir in the unit for a 5G (or larger) bucket reduces the need for re-filling BUT a 5G reservoir is dangerous paired with a unit that might empty all 5G into the viv. Once I switched to the appliance timer, I was able to confidently use a larger reservoir.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Philsuma said:


> have they fixed those monsoons? They were almost always horrible and failed at some point often emptying themselves into the tank.




Have a Monsoon Solo running on my 12x12x18 for 2yrs now. Using distilled water & filling the reservoir by lifting off the top instead of using the fill port are what I feel extend the mister longevity. The Multi has only been running a couple of weeks but no problems have surfaced & really don’t expect any.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to know if those issues arise. So far, using distilled water only & filling the reservoir by lifting the top off instead of using the fill port have worked so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

The model I had was the Multi and also used only distilled water (which is for the benefit of misting head longevity rather than the electronics) and also filled by removing the top. Like you, I had read about the issues in reviews so I new to be careful. 

It's a very economical and flexible system and it worked perfectly adequately once I got the alt timer. Hopefully they've upgraded the moisture resistance in the newer models.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfsZfvMigDZVH83SVjJhFQue9D-149EJO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

looks good, just be prepared for that probable Monsoon fail.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Philsuma said:


> looks good, just be prepared for that probable Monsoon fail.




Thanks, I did anticipate for the possibility of the Monsoon timers failing & dumping the total contents of the reservoirs. The drainage layer volume is greater than the reservoir volume & I already use digital timers for lighting so have backups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

A few changes:
The air circulation system has been changed from running constantly to being linked to lighting cycle (5hrs on/6hrs off/5hrs on/8hrs off; starting @ 6am)
Added a division of Pleurothallis leptotifoloa








Added patches of Sphagnum palustre?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

BeastMaster said:


> Added patches of Sphagnum palustre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Earlier this week, was out hiking in Manoa Valley & found an auratus tadpole in bromeliad cup.








Today, went out again & collected this tadpole & placed it in the Neoregelia “Raspberry Muffin” cup in the tank. Did observe newly emerged back legs so estimate age @ 6 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Tadpole selfie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

How common are auratus in Hawaii? I know they have established themselves, just not sure to what extent.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

varanoid said:


> How common are auratus in Hawaii? I know they have established themselves, just not sure to what extent.




The population centers in Manoa Valley but they have been observed in neighboring Kalihi & Palolo Valleys. Have yet to hear of any sightings on the windward side of Oahu. Habitats seem to require a lot of precipitation. Auratus so far are restricted to Oahu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

BeastMaster said:


> Tadpole selfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’ve named it “Davis”. Hope it develops into a male


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

“Davis” the tad is now a quadruped & showing some color!








Have had some orchid blooms too.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Update
Another orchid bloom->








Added a couple of vining plants->
















And it’s “Davis’s” Coming Out Day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

wish I could get a orchid to grow like yours
but for some reason they just don't flower 
they don't die they just wont flower


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

1st feed attempt. Swing & a miss.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Been out of the brom cup for a couple of weeks & is now conditioned to hang out @ the “feed station”.








Also replaced the Stelis morganii w/ Pleurothallis allenii.








Updated pic of “Manoa”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Davis is developing into a fine looking frog. Color pattern change & growing into that big froglet head










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Yesterday @ work (Honolulu Zoo), a guest dropped off a rescued PDF that was found in Kalihi, an industrial dry environment on the south end of Oahu. We did not have the space to quarantine or house it so, I volunteered to take it in. This adult appeared to be a male from the size of the front toe pads. It was alert & active behaviorally. I decided to introduce it into the vivarium last night.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Decided to name it “Kalihi”, after the area where it was found.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

This morning while feeding, decided to transfer my 4yr old female “Dixon” from her 12x12x18 tank where she grew out in, to this tank. Within 30min, “Kalihi” began calling (low buzzing) and “Dixon” began interacting & courting him.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Group Pic








“Dixon” 0.1 front, “Kalihi” 1.0 middle, “Davis” 0.0.1 back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philio (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

ds51 said:


> wish I could get a orchid to grow like yours
> 
> but for some reason they just don't flower
> 
> they don't die they just wont flower




A few of these orchids were out on my lanai as part of my vertical garden. They were hand misted daily & under shade cloth. During that time they didn’t flower.
When they were moved into the vivarium w/ a timed mister, the orchids sequentially began flowering w/in a month after planting. Not a plant person so that’s all I can offer. Maybe others can chime in?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Found early this morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Grats! These eggs look just fine!


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Added a couple more Pleurothallid orchids.
















Updated vivarium pic.








Group pic after morning feed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Fungus among us this AM


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

This is the inspiration for my setup. I'm from Oahu (Aiea) but now live in the mainland US. I've walked through different parts of Manoa Valley looking for PDF's after talking to someone about them on another forum years ago. Would love to see their natural environment. I did find a few tads, just never adults.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Jun 5, 2017)

Tihsho said:


> This is the inspiration for my setup. I'm from Oahu (Aiea) but now live in the mainland US. I've walked through different parts of Manoa Valley looking for PDF's after talking to someone about them on another forum years ago. Would love to see their natural environment. I did find a few tads, just never adults.




There are a bunch at Lyon Arboretum. I saw them on the trail near the stream and they have a bromeliad garden where you’ll see auratus hanging out with gold dust day gecko.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

That would make sense as the last time I saw tads were when I was on the Manoa Falls Trail. The tads I noticed were in small pools that were off more on the pig trails rather than the highly traveled hiking path. The tads were still small, so at the time I didn't determine they were the local Auratus as I'm used to the local Cane Toad epidemic where I assume any tad is the baby of a Cane Toad. 

Sorry to hijack your thread with a question, but I wonder how hard it would be to establish a new location of the invasive Auratus? I've got a few man made Japanese style outdoor ponds on my property and it would be neat to see some Auratus start up over there. I have a feeling that they would sadly become a snack to the Cane Toads I can't keep out of there.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Tihsho said:


> That would make sense as the last time I saw tads were when I was on the Manoa Falls Trail. The tads I noticed were in small pools that were off more on the pig trails rather than the highly traveled hiking path. The tads were still small, so at the time I didn't determine they were the local Auratus as I'm used to the local Cane Toad epidemic where I assume any tad is the baby of a Cane Toad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread with a question, but I wonder how hard it would be to establish a new location of the invasive Auratus? I've got a few man made Japanese style outdoor ponds on my property and it would be neat to see some Auratus start up over there. I have a feeling that they would sadly become a snack to the Cane Toads I can't keep out of there.




So, you live on the mainland & you want to start an outdoor population of an invasive species in your area? Not a good idea. You should check with your state agriculture department on this. You have cane toads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Tihsho said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to establish a new location of the invasive Auratus? I've got a few man made Japanese style outdoor ponds on my property and it would be neat to see some Auratus start up over there.


It would be "neat" to see some more invasive animals?! WTF, man...


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Just a note on semantics: From what I've heard, the auratus in Hawaii are currently classified as an Introduced Species, rather than an Invasive Species. The former denoting a species that has established a local population, but is not known to spread to a degree believed to cause damage to the environment, human economy or human health. (wikipedia for exact definitions)

That being said, if you introduce them to a new island, it'll be extremely difficult to predict if that introduction will result in them turning invasive in that environment. 

Separate from reality, I do get a laugh imagining a scenario where they are introduced and aid in the destruction of friggen cane toads by poisoning them upon consumption.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

macg said:


> Just a note on semantics: From what I've heard, the auratus in Hawaii are currently classified as an Introduced Species, rather than an Invasive Species. The former denoting a species that has established a local population, but is not known to spread to a degree believed to cause damage to the environment, human economy or human health. (wikipedia for exact definitions)


From USFWS:
"Potential impacts have been stated but no significant impact has been reported. Due to lack of information, the certainty of assessment is low. More information is needed to elevate the assessment to medium or high certainty." (emphasis mine)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...gust2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2Mm5j3jxrbz6IHTuJgeww4

Absence of evidence, and all that.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

macg said:


> Separate from reality, I do get a laugh imagining a scenario where they are introduced and aid in the destruction of friggen cane toads by poisoning them upon consumption.


Sure, and then the auratus carry a previously undetected pathogen to Maryland, where the cane toads contract that pathogen, and then pass it to amphibians who move it down the east coast, where it eventually spreads into the Appalachians and infects amphibians there....

Ha ha.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

BeastMaster said:


> So, you live on the mainland & you want to start an outdoor population of an invasive species in your area? Not a good idea. You should check with your state agriculture department on this. You have cane toads?





Socratic Monologue said:


> It would be "neat" to see some more invasive animals?! WTF, man...


First off let me clarify, no no no no no! I don't want to do that back east in Maryland. I may have the land, but I'm not into spreading invasive species where they are not currently already lol. I was talking back home in Oahu. I've got property over there that I rent out to family that are still on the island. On the property are old Japanese style ponds that were built by my Grandfather, Uncle and my Dad that used to house my Grandfathers Koi. As others didn't want to maintain the Koi, they were re-homed and the ponds were restocked with smaller freshwater tropicals. I was just curious if the local Auratus could populate the grounds around the ponds there in Oahu.


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> macg said:
> 
> 
> > Separate from reality, I do get a laugh imagining a scenario where they are introduced and aid in the destruction of friggen cane toads by poisoning them upon consumption.
> ...


I think you misunderstood. The scenario I found humorous was completely fabricated, and thus separate from the realities of species introduction.

The one you described is not humorous, and it was not what I was describing.

I don't believe I promoted introducing new species into foreign environments.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

macg said:


> I think you misunderstood. The scenario I found humorous was completely fabricated, and thus separate from the realities of species introduction.
> 
> The one you described is not humorous, and it was not what I was describing.
> 
> I don't believe I promoted introducing new species into foreign environments.


I think I did understand, but overreacted. I have a hair trigger for invasive species, and I didn't intend any offense to you.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Tihsho said:


> First off let me clarify, no no no no no! I don't want to do that back east in Maryland. I may have the land, but I'm not into spreading invasive species where they are not currently already lol. I was talking back home in Oahu. I've got property over there that I rent out to family that are still on the island. On the property are old Japanese style ponds that were built by my Grandfather, Uncle and my Dad that used to house my Grandfathers Koi. As others didn't want to maintain the Koi, they were re-homed and the ponds were restocked with smaller freshwater tropicals. I was just curious if the local Auratus could populate the grounds around the ponds there in Oahu.




If the property is in one of the valleys here on the island & gets a fair amount of rain as most of the valleys do, the property already has them hopping around. They really only become noticeable when it rains. I’ve seen in Kalihi, Manoa & Palolo valleys. Not sure about the windward side of the island but, wouldn’t doubt it. Leeward side too dry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Now for something different. 
“Davis” from emerging froglet.








To current juvenile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Are you culturing local bugs to keep these guys fed or are you culturing something standard like Hydei or Melanogaster? The reason I ask is that I know the island is filled with different insects and I'm curious on what they are feeding on naturally.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Tihsho said:


> Are you culturing local bugs to keep these guys fed or are you culturing something standard like Hydei or Melanogaster? The reason I ask is that I know the island is filled with different insects and I'm curious on what they are feeding on naturally.




Melanogaster. Occasionally I’ll sweep an insect net over the grass in an open lot nearby for small insects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

P sertularioides blossoms 1st observed this week.


----------

